
Why No One Wants to Work With a Perfectionist - pseudolus
https://www.bbc.com/worklife/article/20200715-why-no-one-wants-to-work-with-a-perfectionist
======
necovek
I always found it weird hearing someone call themselves a "perfectionist". My
usual challenge has been to ask if they ever achieved anything that was
"perfect" (which I take to mean "cannot be improved further")?

With the expected (and common) response of "no", I can only assume that they
strive for improvement. Now, it is my belief that majority of people (if not
all) strive for improvement, but the important point is what parts of our
lives or ourselves we try to improve.

I've never met a person who _does_ focus equally on improving in _all_ areas
of their life, so I generally just assume that they have not thought things
through and are lying to themselves, or simply they are focusing on things
most other people are not. ;-)

Sorry to all the "perfectionists" out there, but I think we are all equally
perfectionists, meaning that nobody is! :D

